# Molly's first buck!



## Spanker (Jun 27, 2007)

Well, my 12 year old out shot her dad this year.
Tell me guys, does it sting very long? 

She just got her licence and went on her first hunt and bagged this VERY nice 4x3 Coastal Blacktail. 
Lying in the grass, we got caught and had to freeze when they it and two others came out around dusk, 80 yds away. She had to sit-up-and-shoot-all-in-one-motion and nailed it off hand with her .243
What a girl! It dressed out at 129 lbs. This is well above average for these parts. (Sorry for all of the "red" in the pic. It really shows up under the flash)









She did all of her own stock work.










Better pic of the rack.









I'll be in the corner licking my wounds, thank you.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Am I mistaken? Isn't that a trophy rack for a Blacktail? I'm thinking I'm wrong since you slit it up to the throat. Not good on a cape.

That's awesome for her though. Great job.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Very Nice!!! Congrats to that pretty girl!!


----------



## Spanker (Jun 27, 2007)

The state record is 35-1/2 inches. Many are taken each year well over 20". This one is 16" and 12" tall. While this is a large bodied deer and her first, it is not a huge rack. It is going to make a great skull mount and a lot of memories, though!


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

x


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Congrats, that's awsome! :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Good stuff right there! I love the personalized gun!
Looks like a proud girl, and sounds like a very proud dad!


----------



## Spanker (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks all for the kudos. Molly is a very happy girl. Today is here B-Day and she gets...what do you think?....more hunting stuff.
Yes I am a very proud father.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Congrats to both of you.....

I do not have children....but I know it still stings my dad when i out shoot him.... :lol:

Just don't tell him I said that. :beer: 8)

Again congrats to both of you and a life time of hunting memories together.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

:thumb: Congratulations Molly!


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Great job by both of you :thumb:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Congrats Molly!

huntin1


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

Very cool! That smile is what it's all about.


----------

